# BNR32 Group A specifications



## YoShImUrA (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello everybody,

This is my first post at GTROC.

I am not yet an owner of a GT-R, although I have my eyes set -in a hopefully not very distant future- on a BNR32, or maybe a 34, if things go well. But let me cut to the chase.

I am researching some at the moment hard to find info regarding specs on the BNR32 Group A racing car. One of the things I'm struggling more with is the gear ratios, as they seem impossible to find online.

Any other information regarding the specs (ground height, geometry settings -caster, camber, toe, etc-, spring and damper rates, track widths, tire size, Cog height, weight -specifying is dry, wet, w/driver, etc-,...) will be VERY appreciated.

In case you wondered why I would need this info is because thanks to what I was able to find on the OEM BNR32 I was able to produce these results in the form of a "virtual" representation of the GT-R:

youtube.com/watch?v=bsd8UUXmETM (I can't share the full link with my "recently registered" privileges)

So now my plan is to do something similar with the racing car as well.

Thank you for your time and hopefully I can make a respectable effort on the racing car as well


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice video, good driving. Not sure you'll find specific gear ratios as I'm pretty sure they changed for each track. Do a search for a a.PDF book called "the sky's the limit". It is more of a document compiled by a forum member, nd had lots of info and specs. Was on here about 6 years ago.

You'll probe find the Link on skylinesaustralia site.


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

they changed the gear ratios almost every track


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Have a look at 'fun123' project thread on here there won't be much he won't know about the Group A spec as he's building one!


----------



## YoShImUrA (Nov 27, 2013)

Cheers, everyone! I'm already in contact with fun123.

I'll also check that PDF out! =)

Edit: Link if anybody else is interested (just add "triple w dot"): jdmlegion.com/Assets/skyline_book.pdf


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

YoShImUrA said:


> Cheers, everyone! I'm already in contact with fun123.
> 
> I'll also check that PDF out! =)
> 
> Edit: Link if anybody else is interested (just add "triple w dot"): jdmlegion.com/Assets/skyline_book.pdf


http://jdmlegion.com/Assets/skyline_book.pdf :thumbsup:


----------



## YoShImUrA (Nov 27, 2013)

Yup, thanks. Being a noob here I don't have the privilege to post a link.


----------



## Coolvet (Apr 23, 2014)

*Grp A gear ratios*

I'm a noob too. I have a set of FIA papers so I can give you quite a few specs such as gear ratios. My own Grp A R32 has a 6 speed Holinger. Let me know what you need to know.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Coolvet said:


> I'm a noob too. I have a set of FIA papers so I can give you quite a few specs such as gear ratios. My own Grp A R32 has a 6 speed Holinger. Let me know what you need to know.


So you have a GrpA R32? in this country?


----------



## Coolvet (Apr 23, 2014)

RKTuning said:


> So you have a GrpA R32? in this country?


No, not quite....I'm in Sydney.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Coolvet said:


> No, not quite....I'm in Sydney.


Which GrpA do you have ?


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Aren't the FIA papers available to anybody as they are public info ?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Vihis said:


> Aren't the FIA papers available to anybody as they are public info ?


If you pay for them!


----------



## YoShImUrA (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm listening for those gear ratios! thanks!!


----------



## Coolvet (Apr 23, 2014)

RKTuning said:


> Which GrpA do you have ?


I have GMS002


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Is that a GIO car?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

RKTuning said:


> Is that a GIO car?


Not by that number it won't be, it will be Skaifes first Gibson R32.
This is the car that won Bathurst in '91, and then went to Asia to race there, it is being rebuilt at the moment back to GMS spec......if I remember correctly the new owners name is Robert.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh that one on GMS website being rebuilt.
Lucky man, One day i might see one in the flesh


----------



## Coolvet (Apr 23, 2014)

Sub Boy said:


> Not by that number it won't be, it will be Skaifes first Gibson R32.
> This is the car that won Bathurst in '91, and then went to Asia to race there, it is being rebuilt at the moment back to GMS spec......if I remember correctly the new owners name is Robert.


GMS002 is the Nissan liveried 1991 Bathurst winning car that was later sold and raced in Asia. It has recently been rebuilt by Gibson Motorsport for Robert Ingram.

I race an HR31 under the GMS banner and recently purchased this car from Robert. The car still needs complete assembling but all the major restoration of the body and mechanicals has been done. I hope to have it ready to race by November.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Coolvet said:


> GMS002 is the Nissan liveried 1991 Bathurst winning car that was later sold and raced in Asia. It has recently been rebuilt by Gibson Motorsport for Robert Ingram.
> 
> I race an HR31 under the GMS banner and recently purchased this car from Robert. The car still needs complete assembling but all the major restoration of the body and mechanicals has been done. I hope to have it ready to race by November.


Very nice 
is it being put back to Nissan colours?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Coolvet said:


> GMS002 is the Nissan liveried 1991 Bathurst winning car that was later sold and raced in Asia. It has recently been rebuilt by Gibson Motorsport for Robert Ingram.


I saw that car take part in the season-ending INTER TEC race at Fuji Speedway in November 1992. 

Christ, it was 22 years ago....


----------



## Coolvet (Apr 23, 2014)

RKTuning said:


> Very nice
> is it being put back to Nissan colours?


Not only is it painted in original 1991 Nissan colours, but it was painted by the same guy who did it in 1991 and the accuracy of the stripes was overseen by Paul Beranger who was the Gibson Team Marketing Manager in the day. I'll try and post a pic.


----------



## Coolvet (Apr 23, 2014)

Coolvet said:


> Not only is it painted in original 1991 Nissan colours, but it was painted by the same guy who did it in 1991 and the accuracy of the stripes was overseen by Paul Beranger who was the Gibson Team Marketing Manager in the day. I'll try and post a pic.


Here is a poorly lit pic of the car under a cover. The front suspension is now installed and the rear is ready to go in. Just deciding what final ratios to fit.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking awesome! Super jealous!

Are you going to bring it to WTAC at Sydney Motorsport Park in October? Would be great to see the 92 spec Winfield GMS car and the GIO car next to your 91 spec


----------



## Coolvet (Apr 23, 2014)

Sub Boy said:


> Looking awesome! Super jealous!
> 
> Are you going to bring it to WTAC at Sydney Motorsport Park in October? Would be great to see the 92 spec Winfield GMS car and the GIO car next to your 91 spec


Hi Sub Boy, I don't know if it will be ready by then but I would like to have a shot at making that event. How do you know the 92 Winfield car will be there? It is now owned by a collector in Queensland who has said he will not race the car.


----------



## Coolvet (Apr 23, 2014)

The GIO car is a 91 spec also but I'm amazed how different it is to my car in so many minute details. For example, the fuel tank looks very similar but they are actually different shapes and different in size. The fuel fillers are not in the same position. They really custom-made each car.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice ! We need as many pictures as you can put up


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Coolvet said:


> Hi Sub Boy, I don't know if it will be ready by then but I would like to have a shot at making that event. How do you know the 92 Winfield car will be there? It is now owned by a collector in Queensland who has said he will not race the car.


In fairness I don't know if it will, it was just that it had been to the last two events......I didn't realise he had managed to sell it.
Glad that I have managed to see it up close (even got to sit in it) and to see it and the GIO car go around the track, made the trip across the ditch well worth it.
Hope the resto goes good for you, hope you manage to make it to WTAC.


----------



## YoShImUrA (Nov 27, 2013)

Coolvet said:


> Here is a poorly lit pic of the car under a cover. The front suspension is now installed and the rear is ready to go in. Just deciding what final ratios to fit.


That's awesome!

Could I get the list of ratios available? If I could even get the ratios for Bathurst, Tsukuba, etc, I could setup those ratios by default among others to choose from for setting up the car beforehand opcorn:


----------

